# 30 Gallon Tank



## Brian (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm thinking about starting a saltwater tank. The pet store said nothing below 50 gallons for saltwater, but I couldn't tell if they were just trying to get me to go as expensive as they could because the bigger the tank, the bigger and more expensive the filter, heater, etc. Anyhow, is 30 gallons too small to start a saltwater tank? I've never done saltwater before. Thanks.


----------



## Jazmine (Jul 19, 2006)

30 is fine..nothing under 20 is the rule usually however the bigger the tank the better off you are less stress on the tank and less cleaning. Also you have a better range to get your levels right since you have a bigger playing field. Example 20 gallon tank vs 55 gallon tank if the levels are off on the 20 it's going to be a bit more noticable where the 50 gallon won't be however your levels still need to be correct to maintain the tank.


----------



## Cichlid lover (Jul 20, 2006)

just go with the 30 and get non-aggressive damsels, though I must ask why you are hesitant to get fresh water


----------



## Brian (Jul 18, 2006)

I would prefer saltwater fish over freshwater because it looks like the saltwater fish are much nicer looking.


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree- you can't find the same colors in freshwater!


Brian said:


> I would prefer saltwater fish over freshwater because it looks like the saltwater fish are much nicer looking.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

30 gallons limits your choices. You could only end up sticking with green chromis(Chromis caerulea) and the various clowns(Amphiprion).
Good luck.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

I think investing in a 50 gal rather than a 30 gal would be better in the long run because you could have more fish, corals, etc. There's only so much you can do with a small(ish) tank. And like Jazmine stated, if your levels or something are off a little in a 30 gal, it will put stress on the fish and will be more noticable, but in a 50 gal it probably wouldn't be so noticable.
Always invest in the biggest tank you can afford/reasonably take care of.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

If you do go with a 55 or what ever you decide to go with, make sure thats the size you want, Trust me I went from a 29gal to a 46 gal then to a 72 gal, and about to go to a 150 gal. I'm just tring to save you the money in the future. Plus when you are putting stuff in there you will want to add more and more till you are forced to get a bigger tank. Thats what happened to me.


----------

